# Any post rock+krautrock recommendations?



## eyepatchplease (Apr 7, 2019)

I heard a song playing while Godspeed You was setting up once, and the DJ said it was Ex Hex, but there's no way it was. Anyway, I've been tracking _this one song_ down ever since and either way, the style was just great:

Pulsating, like krautrock. Not overly electronic, but possible electronic elements (like Neu!, kindof?)
Instrumental, like post rock. No lyrics.

Any ideas/recommendations?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Cluster, Cluster & Eno, Moebius & Planck, Dieter Moebius, Roedelius.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

The best Krautrock band thus far is probably CAN. I would listen to their most acclaimed albums in addition to the latest Holger Czukay box set. Faust is interesting as well.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

I like Neu!, Krafwerk, Can etc but have struggled to think of something suitable that is comparatively recent. While this doesn't really answer part of the OP's question, it isn't a million miles away from it.

Brandt Brauer Frick

Bop






Caffeine


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm a huge post-rock fan but must admit I much prefer guitar-driven post-rock. However if you want something more synth-orientated in the genre then you should check out the latest Mogwai stuff (I much prefer their older guitar-dominated music). Otherwise Tycho's 'Dive' and 'Awake' albums are 2 you should hear, Glitch Mob's 'Drink the Sea', Helios' 'Eingya', Hammock, Lights Out Asia, American Dollar, 65 Days of Static (newer stuff is more electronic), Kiasmos, Worlds End Girlfriend, Helios, Echelon Effect, Holy *****, Yppah, Boards of Canada (you'll like them) and the veterans Tortoise. For something different that's not post-rocky then Aphex Twin might be to your taste. Hope that helps. If you want any tips on guitar-based post-rock I can recommend hundreds of bands. Definitely try Tycho's 'Dive' album though. Even I like that and I'm not a fan of electronic post-rock. Personally I'm a big fan of bands like Explosions in the Sky, Pelican, If these Trees could Talk, Russian Circles, Jesu, Toundra, Sleepmakeswaves, Caspian, Tides of Nebula and God is an Astronaut (among many others) but they're all guitar post-rock.


----------



## Boludo (Apr 4, 2019)

eyepatchplease said:


> I heard a song playing while Godspeed You was setting up once, and the DJ said it was Ex Hex, but there's no way it was. Anyway, I've been tracking _this one song_ down ever since and either way, the style was just great:
> 
> Pulsating, like krautrock. Not overly electronic, but possible electronic elements (like Neu!, kindof?)
> Instrumental, like post rock. No lyrics.
> ...


Where it all began: Krautrock!

Krautrock/Kosmische - your favourite albums


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the impression that eyepatchplease is not asking for classic krautrock albums of the seventies, but for more recent post rock albums with certain aspects of krautrock like the motorik rhythm.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, Anthony Alcott liked my post, so if in my blundering I turned him on to Cluster & Eno, then it is good.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I must have guitars so I avoid pure electronica but I still enjoy Chrome and Cabaret Voltaire. Also, Wire played with electronica in the 90s - most notably on Manscape and The First Letter - Manscape is rough but TFL still sounds kinda kool to me and has some of that moto-rhythmic stuff.

I'd also check out some of the electronic-Miles-influenced jazz artists like Nils Petter Molvaer for something newer...


----------

